# Anybody Try These?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Frontier Survival sells these:

Powdered Egg Substitute & Milk Substitute. 

Anybody ever try these? Are they any good?:dunno:

Don't wan't to buy them if they aren't anygood.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I went to their website and couldn't find them. Are they just powdered eggs and powdered milk, or are they actually substitutes? I have powdered egg from Frontier and from Honeyville, and powdered milk from Frontier and Pioneer foods. They're real egg and real milk, but they're freeze-dried.

Is that what you're looking at?

If so, the milk is fine. Like any powdered milk it's best if you can mix it up ahead and put it in the fridge (if available. Never know, the power might be out. Maybe forever!).

The powdered egg is good, especially if you have some dried butter to add! They're more or less like cafeteria scrambled eggs! But definately edible.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

FR90-8060 - Powdered Gold Egg Substitute 50 LB bag

50 pound bag of Powdered Gold Egg Alternative

Price: $112.97 


FR90-8156 - Milk Substitute 25 LB

Milk Substitute in a bulk 25 pound bag.

Price: $56.98 

These er supposed ta be a substitute not the real thing.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahhh, I left out the key word "gold" in the search for the egg, and put in an extra word for the milk.

I found it with the item number. They really are substitutes. There's an ingredients list for the egg substitute, and nothing on there looks bad. 

They claim the milk replacement powder tastes better than powdered milk. 

Cheaper than what I get my egg replacement powder for (Energ-G Egg Replacer, 12 lbs for $54). I might have to look into this! 

Would be nice if someone has tried it and could let us know. There were no reviews on the website.


----------

